# Shade can´t jump in the car any more



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its happened quickly after discovering the hip dysplasia.

Hans has an idea to make a step we can hook onto the towball and remove easily for travelling.
I thought maybe one of you clever blokes might have a tip or two for him? :smile2:
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

They do ramps that fold in half and fit in the boot, Jan. You not seen them?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

a ramp would be my suggestion but do ensure t has a non-slip or rough surface so his feet won't slip.

Amazon folding dog ramp

Not too expensive and that will certainly make things easier.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> They do ramps that fold in half and fit in the boot, Jan. You not seen them?


 We had one here last week tuggers, off the internet, thought it was just what we wanted, but it was just a bit too big to fit behind the seat, Hans did squeeze it in and nearly ruined the seat cover because of the very sharp sandpaper on the runners.
I knew he would end up making something himself.
We couldn´t find a bed base we wanted so he made one himself out of fence panels :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> a ramp would be my suggestion but do ensure t has a non-slip or rough surface so his feet won't slip.
> Amazon folding dog ramp
> Not too expensive and that will certainly make things easier.
> Dave


Thanks Dave, 
The old boy (Hans that is) loves to design and make things himself, it keeps him occupied and out of my way  mischief. He´ll do it on his own, but I thought if someone had a good idea for me I could pretend *I* had thought of it, get the idea? >


----------

